# Exponent eingeben



## chillerStudent (23. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann ich folgenden Bruch schreiben?

(x^2n+1) / (2n+1)!  <<<< Kann man damit sinhx näherungsweise berechnen?


----------



## WIaimy (23. Nov 2010)

mit der Funktion Math.pow(basis, exponent) lässt sich der Exponent berechnen, die fakultät könntest du dir mit ner einfachen for-schleife selber errechnen


----------



## Andi_CH (24. Nov 2010)

chillerStudent hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie kann ich folgenden Bruch schreiben?
> 
> (x^2n+1) / (2n+1)!  <<<< Kann man damit sinhx näherungsweise berechnen?



Zum zweiten Teil: Hier ist kein Mathe Forum, das wissen wir nicht.

Zum ersten Teil:


```
private static double fac(int n) {
		if (n==1)
			return 1;
		else
			return n * fac(n-1);
	}
	public static double chillerStudendsFunction(double x, int n) {
		return Math.pow(x, 2*n+1) / fac(2*n+1);
	}
```
 und NEIN ich erkär dir den Code nicht
 und JA die Werte für den Aufruf musst du selbst bereitstellen (woher auch immer du das n nimmst)


----------

